# How to Strap in Fast



## KIRKRIDER

Or...buy a par K2 CINCH CTX. on sale...


----------



## Gdog42

KIRKRIDER said:


> Or...buy a par K2 CINCH CTX. on sale...


Nah. Those are the exact bindings both of my friends have...and they both broke! One was a couple of years ago and the other was only on his 2nd day of using them! 

With the fast strap-in method, you get the reliability of traditional bindings with a speed not far-off of reclining highbacks!

It helps to learn this if you're not willing to get rid of you're old bindings and spend the extra money on new ones with speed-entry.

Thanks for putting that out anyway, I guess.


----------



## david_z

what if you don't have highbacks?


----------



## Gdog42

david_z said:


> what if you don't have highbacks?


Then just pull back the ankle strap instead of the highback.:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetDoc

I always strap in standing up. can't remember the last time I sat down.. I hate having a cold ass :laugh:


----------



## Bones

StreetDoc said:


> I always strap in standing up. can't remember the last time I sat down.. I hate having a cold ass :laugh:


+1 Not sure why this is news, I've seen people strapping in standing up for years.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze

the only time I strap in sitting is when I am in an awkward area and can't keep my balance. This seldom happens. I don't want to make butt contact with the snow.

Does the OP sit down when he pees too?


----------



## OldDog

I'm just starting this season and I don't sit to strap. It's not hard at all to do unless you are on steep terrain.

My friend and co-worker has been riding for 3 years and he sits down every time. Looks like a tard. I keep telling him to just stand the fuck up, but he won't even try. :dunno:


----------



## EatMyTracers

I always use the bench.


----------



## alaric

StreetDoc said:


> I always strap in standing up. can't remember the last time I sat down.. I hate having a cold ass :laugh:


+1 more.

this is a thread... really?


----------



## ShredLife

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> Does the OP sit down when he pees too?


guess which one he is:


----------



## Gdog42

What? I see most people sitting down strapping in. 
Are you guys from out west? Whenever I ride in Michigan I see pretty much everyone sitting down to strap in. Whenever I get off a lift there I'm like "oh shit!" because there's usually a crap loading of boarders sitting around all over the place. 

I ask if you guys ride out west because when I go there, I must say that I don't see anywhere near as many people sitting down- most were standing like you guys do. 

Here in the mid west though, it seems to be a bit of a problem because usually people get in the way when they're all sat at the top of the runs.  
It can be annoying as hell.


----------



## tonyisnowhere

ShredLife said:


> guess which one he is:


BLAHAHAHAHA :laugh: I saw some dude pull this off in a public restroom and I just cracked the f-up! I think I was like6 the last time I did that! WTF is wrong with some people.

PS sitting down to strap in isn't as bad as this...ahahahaaaa


----------



## Gdog42

*Looks to the right*
"Oh, so that's what the zipper's for!"


----------



## ShredLife

dude had a big 'ol G on his back i just figured that was our boy G'dogg :dunno:


----------



## david_z

StreetDoc said:


> I always strap in standing up. can't remember the last time I sat down.. I hate having a cold ass :laugh:


I took a lesson on my first day snowboarding back in like '94 or whenever it was. "How to strap in without sitting down" was one of the things the instructor showed us that day. I can't believe more people haven't figured this out yet. 

Hell, just *not sitting down* to strap in will save you a few seconds each time :cheeky4:


----------



## hot-ice

Gdog42 said:


> What? I see most people sitting down strapping in.
> Are you guys from out west? Whenever I ride in Michigan I see pretty much everyone sitting down to strap in. Whenever I get off a lift there I'm like "oh shit!" because there's usually a crap loading of boarders sitting around all over the place.
> 
> I ask if you guys ride out west because when I go there, I must say that I don't see anywhere near as many people sitting down- most were standing like you guys do.
> 
> Here in the mid west though, it seems to be a bit of a problem because usually people get in the way when they're all sat at the top of the runs.
> It can be annoying as hell.


I ride the midwest as well and most people sit to strap in, and then they sit there wait for there friends, talk, etc. etc. Sometimes it gets to the place where you have to wait for a few people to clear out before you can get started. It can become a royal mess when it gets busy.:thumbsdown:
I personally do it both ways. If I don't want to get my butt wet I'll stand up,but other times I feel like sitting down, especially when its the end of the day and I'm wore out.
Good idea though, I'll give it a try.:thumbsup: Also, you could maybe get your toe cap just started a little to speed things up. This depends on your bindings/boots of course.


----------



## hot-ice

ShredLife said:


> guess which one he is:


 Don't be ''that'' guy!!:laugh:

P.S. Do all Packers fans do that! lol


----------



## Gdog42

ShredLife said:


> dude had a big 'ol G on his back i just figured that was our boy G'dogg :dunno:


Can't be me- that's YOUR ass!:laugh:


----------



## MikeIn248

+1 for the no cold ass.

One time I was strapping in on some uneven terrain, and this pack of kids sitting there watched me making a little ledge in the snow so I could do it standing. Later in the day I noticed some of them trying it too. Trendsetter, I am.


----------



## Bones

Gdog42 said:


> What? I see most people sitting down strapping in.
> Are you guys from out west? Whenever I ride in Michigan I see pretty much everyone sitting down to strap in. Whenever I get off a lift there I'm like "oh shit!" because there's usually a crap loading of boarders sitting around all over the place.


I'm in the east as well, so it's not just a western thing. I'm not sure the sitting down thing is a specific strap in thing. Seems to mainly a social thing: get off the lift, sit down in a group, text, chat, etc. Rinse and repeat ad nauseum. Like teenagers at a mall. I don't get the impression that they all have to sit down, that's just how they expect to spend their day.


----------



## Gdog42

Bones said:


> I'm in the east as well, so it's not just a western thing. I'm not sure the sitting down thing is a specific strap in thing. Seems to mainly a social thing: get off the lift, sit down in a group, text, chat, etc. Rinse and repeat ad nauseum. Like teenagers at a mall.


Yep, that pretty much sums it up. I think they only do it because they're slow at strapping in, so they feel they might as well.


----------



## TorpedoVegas

This thread is ridiculous, I can't wait for the sequel: The special trick way of carrying your board so you can walk faster to the ticket window.


----------



## Gdog42

TorpedoVegas said:


> This thread is ridiculous, I can't wait for the sequel: The special trick way of carrying your board so you can walk faster to the ticket window.


Oh, it will be epic.:laugh: I'll do it.
Just wait!


----------



## ju87

to the OP: not a bad idea. thnx !


----------



## Gdog42

ju87 said:


> to the OP: not a bad idea. thnx !


No problem. But I didn't realize that now, apparently, most people new to snowboarding strap in standing up.

And so, this thread has turned into more of a joke than good advice.

That's pretty sad. Oh well. Next time I'll post on how to strap in while standing up on a chairlift. I'm absolutely certain that not many snowboarders know how to do that!


----------



## Jed

I don't get it. Is strap in speed a thing people aim for?

It takes maybe 10 seconds to strap in once you get the hang of it, why the big race?


----------



## jdmccright

hot-ice said:


> Don't be ''that'' guy!!:laugh:
> 
> P.S. Do all Packers fans do that! lol


Lots of irony in that post.


----------



## Gdog42

Jed said:


> I don't get it. Is strap in speed a thing people aim for?
> 
> It takes maybe 10 seconds to strap in once you get the hang of it, why the big race?


No, but it's just cool to be able to strap in almost just as fast with regular bindings as some one with speed-entry bindings.

It helps because if your friends are skiers or have speed-entry, they don't have to wait around for you. That was my situation, and it used to suck for me until I figured this method out. Now they don't have to wait. Any snowboarder in that kind of situation is really who this thread is aimed at.


----------



## david_z

hot-ice said:


> Don't be ''that'' guy!!:laugh:
> 
> P.S. Do all Packers fans do that! lol


pretty sure that's not a GB shirt :cheeky4:


----------



## MikeIn248

Gdog42 said:


> Oh well. Next time I'll post on how to strap in while standing up on a chairlift. I'm absolutely certain that not many snowboarders know how to do that!


Or you could ask whether it's legal in your state to strap in at the bottom of the lift once you've reached the "load here" line before sitting on the chair. Or whether that's just urban legend.


----------



## supham

Jed said:


> I don't get it. Is strap in speed a thing people aim for?
> 
> It takes maybe 10 seconds to strap in once you get the hang of it, why the big race?



I have to be fast. My 7 year old skier is half way down the hill if I don't hurry up. Love my K2s but I'm old and not sure I can touch my toes without some effort.


----------



## sabatoa

When I first started I had to sit to strap in but it's a lot of work to get my big ass up off the ground a billion times a day so that sitting down BS lasted only that first season before I made myself learn to strap in on my feet.

As a Michigan rider, I've never looked around to see if most people strap in sitting down or standing. The people I ride with (wife, friends) all stand so..


----------



## chomps1211

Gdog42 said:


> ...It helps because if your friends are skiers or have speed-entry, they don't have to wait around for you. That was my situation, and it used to suck,.. Now they don't have to wait. Any snowboarder in that kind of situation is really who this thread is aimed at.


Not diss'ing your tip,.. but IMO, If I'm with a bunch of so called _friends_ that can't wait 10-20 sec. for me to get strapped in???? Those friends had better not *EVER* ask *me* for a favor!!! ...Pick 'em up at the airport, move, bum a smoke, wait while they take a piss,.. _whatever_!!!!! Take their gas money, then tell them to _kiss your ass_ & ride solo!!!! 



Jed said:


> I don't get it. Is strap in speed a thing people aim for?
> 
> It takes maybe 10 seconds to strap in once you get the hang of it, why the big race?


Yeah, for the most part I agree with you on this. I will admit that the tip of putting the highback down _before_ boarding the lift, so that when you are ready to strap in, flipping it up moves the strap out of the way. That's a good tip just to avoid having to F' around with that! I have had to dink around fishing my strap out from under my boots or having it hang up in the pant cuff myself. Not a big deal,.. just annoying!!! ...& I _HATE_ annoying!! :laugh:



:edit:
Hmmn,.. (Not a big deal,.. just annoying!!! ...& I _HATE_ annoying!! :laugh 
I may have just opened myself up to some "_self loathing_" cracks & abuse!!!  :laugh:


----------



## backstop13

hot-ice said:


> Don't be ''that'' guy!!:laugh:
> 
> P.S. Do all Packers fans do that! lol


That is a Georgia Bulldog fan, my good man...


----------



## david_z

just an FYI you should be putting your highback down before you load the lift anyways. Every year I feel like I see a few kids' highbacks/bindings getting broke off by a low-hanging lift.


----------



## chomps1211

david_z said:


> just an FYI you should be putting your highback down before you load the lift anyways. Every year I feel like I see a few kids' highbacks/bindings getting broke off by a low-hanging lift.


Good point!! I learned _that_ early,.. I'm guessing you're talkin' about PK! :laugh: They have one lift so low, it snagged my binding, turned my board on it's edge and almost yanked me out of the seat!! Thought it was gonna break my leg!! :laugh: 

_(...sometimes I still forget to lower my highback tho in my rush to gets back up the hill for more!!)_


----------



## Tech420

Join Date: Nov 2012


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Gdog42 said:


> Nah. Those are the exact bindings both of my friends have...and they both broke! One was a couple of years ago and the other was only on his 2nd day of using them!
> 
> With the fast strap-in method, you get the reliability of traditional bindings with a speed not far-off of reclining highbacks!
> 
> It helps to learn this if you're not willing to get rid of you're old bindings and spend the extra money on new ones with speed-entry.
> 
> Thanks for putting that out anyway, I guess.



I got them on sale in the middle of summer for $150 new. 2 seasons and going strong... How do you break bindings? I still have my first pair of Cartels...


----------



## BoardWalk

Only pussies use bindings...


----------



## KIRKRIDER

BoardWalk said:


> Only pussies use bindings...


you're a No-Boarder?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I could read this whole thing but I just don't give a flying fuck. Seriously if you can't bend at the waist and strap in you should probably just end your life now because you're so out of shape you're sucking up precious resources as it is.


----------



## hot-ice

backstop13 said:


> That is a Georgia Bulldog fan, my good man...


Oh, yeah I guess it is. Tell's you how much I know about college fb. I just wanted to get some cheeseheads fired up.:dunno:


----------



## KIRKRIDER

BurtonAvenger said:


> I could read this whole thing but I just don't give a flying fuck. Seriously if you can't bend at the waist and strap in you should probably just end your life now because you're so out of shape you're sucking up precious resources as it is.


Don't be an iced ass nazi now... Those few seconds are crucial to stay ahead of the pack in pow days....


----------



## Gdog42

KIRKRIDER said:


> Don't be an iced ass nazi now... Those few seconds are crucial to stay ahead of the pack in pow days....


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze

I find it kind of funny someone would write up paragraphs on how to strap in.  I would take longer if I had to remember a bunch of steps to take before strapping in.

The most important step is to make sure there is no snow/ice in the bindings, fuck snow in the bindings. I will pound the snowboard into the snow to loosen the binding ice by doing a few one footed ollies. Then I will brush the snow out with my glove. I also do the ollies so all the other snowboarders know I can ollie one footed.


----------



## Gdog42

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> I find it kind of funny someone would write up paragraphs on how to strap in.  I would take longer if I had to remember a bunch of steps to take before strapping in.
> 
> The most important step is to make sure there is no snow/ice in the bindings, fuck snow in the bindings. I will pound the snowboard into the snow to loosen the binding ice by doing a few one footed ollies. Then I will brush the snow out with my glove. I also do the ollies so all the other snowboarders know I can ollie one footed.


That's why I don't use Flow bindings (the ones without the ratchets). If you get pow in them it's a pain in the ass to scoop it out.

Your right about the thread. I have a tendency to make things too complicated, so I edited the original post. Now it just gets straight to the point and there are no steps or anything stupid.


----------



## backstop13

hot-ice said:


> Oh, yeah I guess it is. Tell's you how much I know about college fb. I just wanted to get some cheeseheads fired up.:dunno:


no worries. as a fan of the Gators, it's always great to see some hillbilly UGA fan acting the fool


----------



## Donutz

Gdog42 said:


> Your right about the thread. I have a tendency to make things too complicated, so I edited the original post. Now it just gets straight to the point and there are no steps or anything stupid.


Honestly, we're all going a little nutz *WAITING FOR THE FUCKING SNOW* so I wouldn't worry about it. Anything snowboarding-related helps scratch the itch.


----------



## Gdog42

Yeah, I heard you guys haven't really had anything yet in the North-West US. I hope this won't be a repeat of last winter, especially after a lot of people have been saying that this year is going to be the roughest winter in a long time. 

Were they talking bullshit? Well it's December now, so if it doesn't dump soon, I will conclude that they were. 

We'll just have to make a weather machine or something!


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze

Super agitated in Colorado. It dusted last night, that is the most snow in weeks. I must applaud the OP for remaining cool after the heckling and rude remarks. :laugh:


----------



## Derp

hot-ice said:


> Don't be ''that'' guy!!:laugh:
> 
> P.S. Do all Packers fans do that! lol


I guess I know who NOT to ask anything sports related.


----------



## sangsters

ShredLife said:


> guess which one he is:



From The Oatmeal -- 
The pros and cons of a man sitting down to pee - The Oatmeal


----------



## Gdog42

sangsters said:


> From The Oatmeal --
> The pros and cons of a man sitting down to pee - The Oatmeal


Love The Oatmeal. One of the most awesome sites ever made!


----------



## hot-ice

Derp said:


> I guess I know who NOT to ask anything sports related.


Despite what you might think I do quite a lot about sports, mainly NFL though, and not much about college fb. I just like giving Packers fans a rough time, crazy cheese heads.:cheeky4::laugh:


----------



## Curcic

i strap in sitting down, I could strap in standing up but i'd rather take in a second or two to take a glance at the scenery in front of me, not everyone is fortunate enough to live close to a mountain. just my 2 cents


----------



## super-rad

As a die-hard Georgia fan, that picture pains me. I really hope he's just trolling the Gator fan next to him...


----------



## schmitty34

super-rad said:


> As a die-hard Georgia fan, that picture pains me. I really hope he's just trolling the Gator fan next to him...


Nah....the dude is just enjoying his time at the football game and CLEARLY enjoyed himself too much at the tailgate that started at 6 am. He's just too drunk to know what he's doing in a public restroom. 

Once he's had 10+ drinks before noon, he is no longer responsible for what he does.


----------



## tonyisnowhere

Curcic said:


> i strap in sitting down, I could strap in standing up but i'd rather take in a second or two to take a glance at the scenery in front of me, not everyone is fortunate enough to live close to a mountain. just my 2 cents


I agree. I usually go riding by myself. Snowboarding for me (32 years old) is a way to get out and relax. I am in no rush just enjoying my time on the mountain.


----------



## Maierapril

Bones said:


> +1 Not sure why this is news, I've seen people strapping in standing up for years.


B/c a growing number of people in the US are becoming overweight and subsequently obese. Strapping in while standing up isn't an option anymore for some people


----------



## Gdog42

Maierapril said:


> B/c a growing number of people in the US are becoming overweight and subsequently obese. Strapping in while standing up isn't an option anymore for some people


Yep, especially around where I ride!:laugh:


----------



## NorthCoastRider

I strap in on the chair when riding solo.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

fwiw...around pnw, its more important to be able to unstrap fast :yahoo:....it might save your fatness.


----------



## AWNOW

Since we are on the topic of the basics:

If you are one of the people who has to chop away at the snow to strap in while standing up you are just as bad as the kids that sit down, and 10 times more annoying.


----------



## snowklinger

AWNOW said:


> Since we are on the topic of the basics:
> 
> If you are one of the people who has to chop away at the snow to strap in while standing up you are just as bad as the kids that sit down, and 10 times more annoying.


Nothing worse than a little snow getting pushed around by somebody else nowhere near a feature.:dunno:


----------



## ShredLife

AWNOW said:


> Since we are on the topic of the basics:
> 
> If you are one of the people who has to chop away at the snow to strap in while standing up you are just as bad as the kids that sit down, and 10 times more annoying.


----------



## Gdog42

ShredLife said:


>


That just made my day! :laugh:
And no, I'm not one of those guys who chops away the snow to strap in.


----------



## snowklinger

I pretend Im the hand of God, my board his razorblade....chop chop chop


----------



## duh

When I was younger it was a matter of pride that I'd strap in while riding down the ramp, but now I'm old and fat. So unfortuneatly now it's either the bench seats or the dreaded chop, chop, chop.


----------



## BoardWalk

AWNOW said:


> Since we are on the topic of the basics:
> 
> If you are one of the people who has to chop away at the snow to strap in while standing up you are just as bad as the kids that sit down, and 10 times more annoying.


:dizzy::thumbsdown:


----------



## TorpedoVegas

Ok I have the answer! Snowboard pants with a built in bench seat built into the ass! It's perfect... Unload from the lift, pull the retractable legs down on your new BenchAss Pants (patent pending)...sit on your ass... And strap in. Just fold the legs up and go. They also double as protective slam shorts for tailbone injuries (or they cause tailbone injuries... Gotta work those bugs out).... Anyway...i'm off to the patent office bitches!!!


----------



## BoardWalk

TorpedoVegas said:


> Ok I have the answer! Snowboard pants with a built in bench seat built into the ass! It's perfect... Unload from the lift, pull the retractable legs down on your new BenchAss Pants (patent pending)...sit on your ass... And strap in. Just fold the legs up and go. They also double as protective slam shorts for tailbone injuries (or they cause tailbone injuries... Gotta work those bugs out).... Anyway...i'm off to the patent office bitches!!!


Beer holders?


----------



## TorpedoVegas

BoardWalk said:


> Beer holders?


That's a solid gold idea... I'm thinking 3 version to start with:

1. The Original BenchAss Pant 
2. The Fatass Pant +250lb edition, re-enforced for the heavy hitters
3. The Art Of Sitting - Travis Rice Pro Model (carbon fibre light weight, with limited edition pop-up book detailing the creation process of the pants)

All models of course with attachable beer holder/stash pack


----------



## Sassicaia

I mistakingly said the "other word for goggles" thread was the worst thread ever, but I was mistaken. THIS is the worst, most pointless thread on the interwebs. Ever (including any thread on the hello kitty forum).

Hello Kitty Forum - Hello Kitty

Someone commented on how annoying it is that people chop snow away from their binding before strapping in?!

holyshiftuck


----------



## hktrdr

AWNOW said:


> Since we are on the topic of the basics:
> 
> If you are one of the people who has to chop away at the snow to strap in while standing up you are just as bad as the kids that sit down, and 10 times more annoying.


That is obviously a serious issue. Really need to do something about it - like get a life...


----------



## bseracka

I'm pretty sure he's referring to people that chop a flat spot on the snow so they don't slide, not off their bindings. Either way it's still something dumb to bitch about.


----------



## Donutz

Sassicaia said:


> I mistakingly said the "other word for goggles" thread was the worst thread ever, but I was mistaken. THIS is the worst, most pointless thread on the interwebs. Ever (including any thread on the hello kitty forum).
> 
> Hello Kitty Forum - Hello Kitty
> 
> Someone commented on how annoying it is that people chop snow away from their binding before strapping in?!
> 
> holyshiftuck


Maybe initially, but now we're designing built-in benches with beer holders. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sassicaia

Donutz said:


> Maybe initially, but now we're designing built-in benches with beer holders. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Beer holders are for people who need to take more then one sip to finish a beer. '

Mind you....i remember my first beer too...


----------



## budderbear

I get off the lift, get out of peoples way, sit down, clear the snow if there is any, and strap in. I could strap in standing up also, but I would rather KNOW my bindings are 100% secure before I go mach 10 down a black. Nothing worse then looking cool strapping in standing up just to get half way down a run, do a jump, and have your toe strap fall off because you hurried to slap it on. (I realize your ankle strap is doing most the work, but it still feels weird to lose a toe strap mid run) If I'm at a flat unloading area like dercum mountain at keystone then I'll just do it standing up. If its pally at a-basin, I sit down.

Seriously sitting down takes 10 seconds, and then your not in anyones way trying to strap in on the go. I hate getting off the lift behind someone who isn't a PRO at it, and they just get in my way as they struggle to keep there balance and strap in properly.

I don't really care how you strap in. If your going to sit down, get out of the way. If your going to do it standing up, GET OUT OF THE WAY. :dunno:

As far as your ass getting wet, or cold.... get some better pants lol

p.s. I do however unstrap standing up while cruising through the lift line, since its a lot easier "for me"


----------



## Gdog42

budderbear said:


> I get off the lift, get out of peoples way, sit down, clear the snow if there is any, and strap in. I could strap in standing up also, but I would rather KNOW my bindings are 100% secure before I go mach 10 down a black. Nothing worse then looking cool strapping in standing up just to get half way down a run, do a jump, and have your toe strap fall off because you hurried to slap it on. (I realize your ankle strap is doing most the work, but it still feels weird to lose a toe strap mid run) If I'm at a flat unloading area like dercum mountain at keystone then I'll just do it standing up. If its pally at a-basin, I sit down.
> 
> Seriously sitting down takes 10 seconds, and then your not in anyones way trying to strap in on the go. I hate getting off the lift behind someone who isn't a PRO at it, and they just get in my way as they struggle to keep there balance and strap in properly.
> 
> I don't really care how you strap in. If your going to sit down, get out of the way. If your going to do it standing up, GET OUT OF THE WAY. :dunno:
> 
> As far as your ass getting wet, or cold.... get some better pants lol
> 
> p.s. I do however unstrap standing up while cruising through the lift line, since its a lot easier "for me"


Yeah, you're right: the problem is people new to snowboarding taking too long and getting in the way. The runs at a lot hills in MI are pretty narrow at the top, and they seem to sit across the entire span of some of them. The worst place for this that I've been to was Pine Knob, at the top of their main run. Kids just everywhere.
"Excuse me, coming through..."


----------



## snowklinger

Sassicaia said:


> Beer holders are for people who need to take more then one sip to finish a beer. '
> 
> Mind you....i remember my first beer too...


You must be avoiding the taste of your shitty beer:laugh:

Its true when its actually dragged around the hill its just shitty PBR.....

This year I'm bringing Dales...


We usually have one guy with a backpack (30pack or so) who races to a hut and then its just a chain of people spread out by like 15minutes hut hopping hehe.

Turning lemons into lemonade on sbf.....


----------



## Sassicaia

snowklinger said:


> *You must be avoiding the taste of your shitty beer*:laugh:
> 
> Its true when its actually dragged around the hill its just shitty PBR.....
> 
> This year I'm bringing Dales...
> 
> 
> We usually have one guy with a backpack (30pack or so) who races to a hut and then its just a chain of people spread out by like 15minutes hut hopping hehe.
> 
> Turning lemons into lemonade on sbf.....


maybe if I wasnt drinking them double digits then yea...

Last year when I was at Big White I carried a glass pint in my bag for my Guiness. While everyone else was drinking their crappy cans i pulled a full sized pint of guiness in a proper glass.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze

Curcic said:


> i strap in sitting down, I could strap in standing up but i'd rather take in a second or two to take a glance at the scenery in front of me, not everyone is fortunate enough to live close to a mountain. just my 2 cents


Do you become blind when you strap in standing up? :huh: Pretty sure you can still see the mountains when strapping in standing up.


----------



## budderbear

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> Do you become blind when you strap in standing up? :huh: Pretty sure you can still see the mountains when strapping in standing up.


Some people like to actually enjoy the scenery, not just rush through everything in life. :dunno:


----------



## TorpedoVegas

My grandma told me that every time a snowboarder straps in standing up, Jesus kills another angel


----------



## Richie67

Sassicaia said:


> maybe if I wasnt drinking them double digits then yea...
> 
> Last year when I was at Big White I carried a glass pint in my bag for my Guiness. While everyone else was drinking their crappy cans i pulled a full sized pint of guiness in a proper glass.


Great choice sir!


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze

^^^^
LOL

I don't strap in standing up to do it faster. Plus I tend to take forever doing anything and will skip around my music at the top until the perfect song comes on, mess with my gloves, straighten my jacket, look at dudes then eventually ride. Plus I am super OCD about strapping in. I can see plenty of mountains and scenery when not sitting. I think strapping in standing up is a better connection with the boot and binding. You don't ride sitting down.

I have lots of days on the mountain and seldom strap in sitting down. I have never had a strap get loose from this method, EVER. A few times my boot came out of my old bindings, that was because the bindings were failing. After the 3rd time I bought new ones and it has not happened again.


----------



## budderbear

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> ^^^^
> LOL
> 
> I don't strap in standing up to do it faster. Plus I tend to take forever doing anything and will skip around my music at the top until the perfect song comes on, mess with my gloves, straighten my jacket, look at dudes then eventually ride. Plus I am super OCD about strapping in. I can see plenty of mountains and scenery when not sitting. I think strapping in standing up is a better connection with the boot and binding. You don't ride sitting down.
> 
> I have lots of days on the mountain and seldom strap in sitting down. I have never had a strap get loose from this method, EVER. A few times my boot came out of my old bindings, that was because the bindings were failing. After the 3rd time I bought new ones and it has not happened again.


How would you have a better connection with the boot and binding by standing up? It all depends... but generally speaking, you have better odds of getting your boots fully rested in the heel cup when your sitting down. Not to mention, how often do you ride flat based as opposed to on edge ? When your sitting down, your board is leaning towards you while you strap in, which is more akin to actually riding then strapping in flat basing.

I don't care what you say, but you can't enjoy the scenery as much trying to strap in standing as you could sitting down, unless your straining your muscles trying keep your balance in which case you might as well just sit down and rest for a second. You obviously enjoy seeing the mountains for a few seconds at most then being on your way. Try going to the top of a double black though and enjoying the mountains for a few minutes (we'll say 3-5) while standing, and not being in anyones way. Sure on an uncrowded weekday you probably could, but you would be straining your legs trying to maintain balance on a 20+ degree slope. Why not just sit down in a situation such as this? I'm not talking about the schoolmarm at keystone. I'm talking double blacks, and stuff like east wall at arapahoe basin.

Fyi I strapped in quickly on a run at Loveland this year while standing up. Did a jump off the rollers near the bottom and my toe strap did slip off from the impact. I was wearing my 09 burton missions. Granted if I was wearing my newer binding with the getagrip capstrap it probably wouldn't have happened, but not everyone has those.

You wanna stand up and strap in? fine, but to brag about such a thing is beyond silly. 








Here's a cookie for the badass :thumbsup: (btw no one on the mountain gives a fuck how you strap in as long as your not in their way.)


----------



## timmytard

If you sit to do your bindings up, you are a retard.

Learn how to make a little ledge in the snow.

You only have to do it once, it'll still be there for your next run.

Sitting in the snow=wet bum=retard.

straight up, if you sit in the snow you are a retard. I don't care what you say. =Retarded.

Not sayin' you're a retard, but sitting in the snow, is retarded.

Someone showed me the little ledge thing 25 years ago, I don't think I've sat down to do my bindings up since. 

Thank you, whoever the fuck you were!

TT


----------



## Gdog42

> I would rather KNOW my bindings are 100% secure before I go mach 10 down a black...
> ...I don't care what you say, but you can't enjoy the scenery as much trying to strap in standing as you could sitting down, unless your straining your muscles trying keep your balance in which case you might as well just sit down and rest for a second. You obviously enjoy seeing the mountains for a few seconds at most then being on your way. Try going to the top of a double black though and enjoying the mountains for a few minutes (we'll say 3-5) while standing, and not being in anyones way. Sure on an uncrowded weekday you probably could, but you would be straining your legs trying to maintain balance on a 20+ degree slope. Why not just sit down in a situation such as this? I'm not talking about the schoolmarm at keystone. I'm talking double blacks, and stuff like east wall at arapahoe basin.












You're BOTH right- you can strap in however you want, different ways are easier for some people than others. 
With the issue of sitting down to make sure the heel of the boot is all the way back, I can do that standing up, too. I just push my boot down and back against the highback and baseplate while strapping in, that way I can always be sure. I do it all the time, and now I can really feel exactly where the boot is in my binding.  
But, in the end it comes down to whatever's comfortable for each rider. Do what you like. As long as it's not in the way (which was a problem on the narrow runs around here), nobody cares.

As for the marvelous beer contraption, just fill up a Camelbak or Dakine (with reservoir) snow pack with whatever beer you chose, as long as you clean it properly after a day out. The tube on the snow packs is insulated and is also concealed inside the zip on the shoulder strap, so if for some sad reason they don't like riders having beer while on a certain hill, you don't have to worry about covering it up. 
For the sit-down feature, you could possibly mount a telescopic pole to each side of the Dakine pack, as long as it also has the removable aluminum stays via zippers (such as on the chute). You can do this by drilling a few holes into the stays, and then use screws and maybe weld them. Then just put them back into the pack and you can slide down the poles on each side of the pack. When retracted they'd just look like a pair of short symmetrical bars on each side of the pack. Now you can have your beer without having to hold a can, and have a sit-down feature without crippling your sorry ass if you fall! The best part is that you can now sit down, strap in, and drink ALL AT THE SAME TIME! :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger

Gdog42 said:


>


Was all you had to say.

TLDR :coolpics:


----------



## goalieman24

budderbear said:


> I don't care what you say, but you can't enjoy the scenery as much trying to strap in standing as you could sitting down, unless your straining your muscles trying keep your balance in which case you might as well just sit down and rest for a second. You obviously enjoy seeing the mountains for a few seconds at most then being on your way. *Try going to the top of a double black* though and enjoying the mountains for a few minutes (we'll say 3-5) while standing, and not being in anyones way. Sure on an uncrowded weekday you probably could, but you would be straining your legs trying to maintain balance on a 20+ degree slope. Why not just sit down in a situation such as this? I'm not talking about the schoolmarm at keystone. *I'm talking double blacks*, and stuff like east wall at arapahoe basin.


Ooooohhh, double blacks??!? You must be crazy good. Is this Jeremy Jones?!?
Pretty irrelevant point you're trying to make. Last time I checked, most lifts don't drop you off mid-slope... so there's quite a bit of space to get strapped in without "straining your legs."


----------



## deepers

timmytard said:


> If you sit to do your bindings up, you are a retard.
> 
> Learn how to make a little ledge in the snow.
> 
> You only have to do it once, it'll still be there for your next run.
> 
> Sitting in the snow=wet bum=retard.
> 
> straight up, if you sit in the snow you are a retard. I don't care what you say. =Retarded.
> 
> Not sayin' you're a retard, but sitting in the snow, is retarded.
> 
> Someone showed me the little ledge thing 25 years ago, I don't think I've sat down to do my bindings up since.
> 
> Thank you, whoever the fuck you were!
> 
> TT


Love the absurdity of this whole thread.

I'm a stander who used to do the ledge and balance thing until I saw someone do something way better.

It was someplace with a kind of steep off load area and I was having a hard time making a ledge, and while fidgeting with it, some dude skates up, catches his backside edge in the slope and then straps in. By sticking his edge in the slope it held him in place and he was in and out super fast. Been doing it that way ever since and it pretty awesome...


----------



## frankz

I always fumble when I stand up and end up sliding so I have to sit (to pee)

I'll try the tip in the beginning of the thread.


----------



## Deacon

Today i love that this thread has been revived. 

Oh wait, wrong thread.


----------



## timmytard

deepers said:


> Love the absurdity of this whole thread.
> 
> I'm a stander who used to do the ledge and balance thing until I saw someone do something way better.
> 
> It was someplace with a kind of steep off load area and I was having a hard time making a ledge, and while fidgeting with it, some dude skates up, catches his backside edge in the slope and then straps in. By sticking his edge in the slope it held him in place and he was in and out super fast. Been doing it that way ever since and it pretty awesome...


That way might work when you're getting off the lift, but when you're on the side of a cliff or other hairy perch.

you just gotta have it. There can't be the possibility of sliding half done up.


TT


----------



## timmytard

I take my sweet ass time anyway, haha

Usually light a joint, if I'm with people, I just tell them to go.

Don't worry about me, I'll blow by you in a sec.


TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Having abit of cord between the ratchets helps...lift cord to get the straps out of the way...set foot/boot in the bindings and with the tips of the ladders having abit of pre-bend so they just slide in the ratchet. Cords are also very useful for deep pow, releasing in tree wells and easy release when cruising up to the chair.


----------



## t21

I showed my son the trick i use to do when i had my Union force binding three seasons ago. As mentioned before, the ankle strap is set behind the highback so it would be ready once you pull it up, but what i added was have the toe strap one or two clicks in, as soon as your off the lift, pull the highback, put your boot in, strap in either toe or ankle first then your gone. I did this for my first season after i got the basics down on snowboarding and i had problems standing up after strapping due to back problem. Since then i switched to Flow were i found heaven:happy:


----------



## Deus

Or,

buy a pair of Rome Targas. they have some small slings which keep the straps away while they are not bound:


----------



## Joe77

All my bindings have a loop of zip tie through a small hole at the very tip of the toe strap preventing it from slipping off.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

how to put on your shoes really fast:

step 1: don't tie them too tight
step 2: now you can slip them on and off without untying or tying your laces


----------



## ridinbend

How to take a shit really fast:

1. Have your pants down all day
2. Push hard
3. Don't wipe


----------



## F1EA

Strapping in fast is overrated.


----------



## ridinbend

F1EA said:


> Strapping in fast is overrated.


Yeah, so is not wiping.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

ridinbend said:


> yeah, so is not wiping.


hahahahahahaha


----------



## F1EA

ridinbend said:


> Yeah, so is not wiping.


I'll give it a try this weekend and confirm...


----------



## CassMT

anyone use the Flow that step in from the back? some for sale at the second hand in perfect shape, seem pretty solid but idk..for my kid, prolly 150lbs, not me










$75, wondering if they are crap or not crap...


----------



## CassMT

...and, imo, strapping in standing up should be lesson # 1 for all. lines of boards clogging up the starts just looks bad for the sport and gives the skiers one more 'annoyance' to talk shit about.


----------

